# Quiero armar un amplificador para 8 canales poyectando a ampliaciones.



## pani_alex (Ene 20, 2009)

estuve mirando por alli y por aca y la verdad es que me supera, no se que hacer, esta el 7377 que mencionan aqui pero si le pongo 4 canales solo me amplifica una señal y por otro lado esta el TDA8571 que tiene 4 canales con los dos polos amplificados.

Pregunta #1: puedo usar TDA8571 para amplificar 8 canales, amplificando solo el positivo?

Si se puede hacer eso en teoria tender 5w por canar y para un pc ya es suficiente.

Con el tiempo quiro amplificar los dos polos e ir dividiendo los bajos, medior y tweeter, para amplificarlos por separado. Pero primero solo eso pues no cuento con capital para proyectos y como hace muchos años que quiero hacer uno me canse de esperar.

- La fuente tiene que ser una de pc y el gavinete que va contener el amplificador podria ser un gavinete chiquito viejo ya que voy a necesitar espacio para ir agregando los modulos.

- Voy a necesitar un filtro para el woofer por lo menos ya que la pc no lo filtra.

- Control de volumen no creo que haga falta ya que todo es controlado desde la pc.

- Y un muy buen filtro para los cooler ya que menten ruido, eso estoy experimentando ahora mismo con mi pc, tengo 2 parlantes estereo que desarme y conecte por 6 parlentes pasandoles por un closover muy grande, a mi mas puro estilo, y uso una radio portatil, en total tengo 6 canales pero es un desastre el sonido, los amplificador de la pc tiene ruido pues van directo a la fuente de la pc y tengo que andar buscando el punto en que suenen igual con la radio todo el tiempo.

Me pueden ayudar?


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 23, 2009)

que calidad, nadie opina, nadie me da consejos.

por favor respondan por lo menos esta pregunta: puedo usar TDA8571 para amplificar 8 canales, amplificando solo el positivo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2009)

pani_alex dijo:
			
		

> .....puedo usar TDA8571 para amplificar 8 canales, amplificando solo el positivo?


¿ Que significa amplificar solo el positivo ?


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 24, 2009)

como todo el mundo sabe el parlante tiene un + y un - y al contrario de los que muchos afirma, de que la corriente es alterna y no importa, esto tiene mucho que ver pues si lo conectas de alreves el cono no sale con los golpes sino que entra, y esto cambia el sonido, pura logica,  campo esta invertido y funciona en reversa. 

Pero eso si no se va quemar por ponerlo de alreves solo cambia el sonido y para un buen oide es feo.

Peroseo pregunto, el amplificador este tiene 4 canales y amplifica los dos polos, podria amplificar solo el polo positivo de cada canal y usarlo con 8 parlantes? Si esto no afecta a la fidelidad y que no se queme sera genial.


----------



## santiago (Ene 24, 2009)

primero, ese tda tiene mucha distorsion, si queres 8 canales, armate 2 tda7377

el 8571j no sirve para lo que queres hacer, osea no anda en 4 canales

el tda7377 anda perfectamente en 4 canales, es mas yo subi un pcb

sino podes hacer un 6.1
un tda 7377 en 15w X4 y otro en  15w X2y 30w X1 yo arme uno para un 2.1 en la pc y anda de 10

ademas el tda7377 tiene un poco mas de calidad que el 8571j


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2009)

pani_alex dijo:
			
		

> como todo el mundo sabe el parlante tiene un + y un - y al contrario de los que muchos afirma, de que la corriente es alterna y no importa, esto tiene mucho que ver pues si lo conectas de alreves el cono no sale con los golpes sino que entra, y esto cambia el sonido, pura logica,  campo esta invertido y funciona en reversa.


La tensión que va a tu parlante es *Alterna*.

El símbolo *(+)* significa que el cono del parlante responderá con un movimiento hacia afuera ante un *Semi-ciclo positivo de la señal alterna*.

Los bornes de los parlantes se identifican con un signo (+) y un signo (-) como *Norma* (No significa que se alimenten con corriente continua) y permite que puedas poner en *fase* todos tus parlantes aunque sean de distintos modelos o fabricantes, es decir que tus parlante ante una misma señal respondan todos por igual hacia "adelante" o hacia "atrás"


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 24, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> La tensión que va a tu parlante es *Alterna*.
> 
> El símbolo *(+)* significa que el cono del parlante responderá con un movimiento hacia afuera ante un *Semi-ciclo positivo de la señal alterna*.
> 
> Los bornes de los parlantes se identifican con un signo (+) y un signo (-) como *Norma* (No significa que se alimenten con corriente continua) y permite que puedas poner en *fase* todos tus parlantes aunque sean de distintos modelos o fabricantes, es decir que tus parlante ante una misma señal respondan todos por igual hacia "adelante" o hacia "atrás"



eso eso eso. Eso es lo que intentaba decir, pero andan diciendo por alli que no importa, y como dije no se va quemar pero suena otra cosa.


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 24, 2009)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> primero, ese tda tiene mucha distorsion, si queres 8 canales, armate 2 tda7377
> 
> el 8571j no sirve para lo que queres hacer, osea no anda en 4 canales
> 
> ...



con que abro el .pcb (algo free pero bueno). si le pongo 4 canales me da casi 6w en 4ohm a 12v verdad, eso por canal verdad?, en total como 24w rms?


----------



## deniel144 (Ene 24, 2009)

hola esa extensión .pcb es del programa pcb wizard googlea un rato y lo encontraras 

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 24, 2009)

Ese apmli se usa en varios estereos de autos. tiene buena calidad hasta el 3/4 del volumen. despues es un asco.

Funciona de 0 a 14.3v ( en los autos.) si a eso te referis con solo el positivo. 
No podes usarlos seprados. solo tenes 4 salidas. 4 entrads.

Pones 2 IC y tenes los 8 salida. ahora yo usaria 8 TDA 2030, pondria una fuente mas grande, o modificaria un poco la de pc, para tener +-15v y no te vas a arrepentir.  (Aca en cordoba compras unos 5.1 marca watson que andan un paquete por $130)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 24, 2009)

el tda8573 ese, no tiene 8 salidas positivas.

tiene 4 salidas amplificadas en ambos polos. no significa que se puedan ampliar a 8 prlantes y tirar al cable restante del parlante a masa.

no funciona asi, o puede que funcione y luego se queme todo.

si es para un coche y la potencia y fidelidad no seran altas, lo mejor son 2 de esos amplificador cuadrafonicos u 8 pequeños como dijo karapalida.


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 26, 2009)

me fije y tienen razon, tiene 4 entradas positivas y el negativo en comun asi que  solo se puede 4 parlantes.


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 26, 2009)

ho hay otro programa free para hacer los pcb? el demo no me abre el archivo


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 29, 2009)

pregunta fundamental, alguien tiene el pcb del de 4 canales? y los componentes que lleva o con los que muestra en el pdf esta bien?

otra mas, supongamos que armo uno y amplificadorfico 4 canales, luego de un tiempo armo otro, para amplificar en bridge, lo uino que tengo que hacer es sacar dos positovos de la primera placa, agarrar el negativos y meterlos en en donde ivan los positivos y ya funciona o tengo que hacer una placa nueva? o meto todos los positivos en una placa y todos los negativos en otra?


----------



## santiago (Ene 29, 2009)

no es asi como asi poner en paralelo, encima , asi pones ese tda en paralelo se muere tenes que defasar 180 grados la señal para ponerlos en puente, esto no es como conectar lamparas, si conectas asi te vas a sacar un dedo te loo digo por experiencia, esos tdas vuelan fuerte

y si entendi masl y te referias a las entradas de voltage, tenes que poner negativo con negativo y positivo con positivo

saludos


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 30, 2009)

me refiero a la señal de audio

como que no es asi nomas, si uso el ej que muestra, en puente y le conecto directo la señal que sale de la pc (entiendase que con cuatro salidas en puente queda un estereo) y los parlantes, el integrado va hacer buummm?


----------



## santiago (Ene 30, 2009)

ah no, yo pense que te referias a la salida
, si conectas 2 canales en parallelo no vas a tener problema

te recomiendo otro ic por experiencia personal

saludos


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 31, 2009)

ijole, que dificil esta eso, pregunte por uno y me dijeron que este era aun mejor en calidad de sonido y ahora tu dices que hay otro mejor, aver cual es?

osea que puedo hacer en un principio esto (con solo los omponentes que estan alli esta bien?)





y luego pasarlo a esto




o a esto


----------



## danirebollo (Ene 31, 2009)

pani_alex dijo:
			
		

> como todo el mundo sabe el parlante tiene un + y un - y al contrario de los que muchos afirma, de que la corriente es alterna y no importa, esto tiene mucho que ver pues si lo conectas de alreves el cono no sale con los golpes sino que entra, y esto cambia el sonido, pura logica,  campo esta invertido y funciona en reversa.
> 
> Pero eso si no se va quemar por ponerlo de alreves solo cambia el sonido y para un buen oide es feo.
> 
> Peroseo pregunto, el amplificador este tiene 4 canales y amplifica los dos polos, podria amplificar solo el polo positivo de cada canal y usarlo con 8 parlantes? Si esto no afecta a la fidelidad y que no se queme sera genial.


perdona... acabo de aterrizar en este foro, y viendo esto...
con todo el respeto del mundo: ¿tu sabes de esto?. De verdad... clama un poco que digas que la corriente que suministra un altavoz no es alterna. Que tenga polaridad no significa que no sea alterna; alterna significa que la seña oscila. La corriente "de casa" no tiene polaridad por que es sinusoidal, y la onda tiene la misma forma para ambos lados. La de los altavoces no es igual, por eso tiene polaridad, pero *es alterna*. Y tengo la impresion de que deberias ser un poco mas humilde...

Ahora mi aportacion: haz un amplificador mono y creas tantas copias como sea necesario. Te va a sonar mejor y seguro que te queda esteticamente mas bonito. Haces una pcb, y otras tantas iguales. Con amplificador integrados no se consigue mucho. Si solo vas a utilizarlo con el ordenador y no lo piensas poner muy alto vale... pero para poco mas. 
Otra cosa, para conectarlo con el ordenador o lo conectas por spdif (si tu tarjeta tiene esa salida) o buscas la salida digital en la placa directamente y lo apañas, si tiene salida spdif el chip directamente mejor, sino buscas si hay i2s para transformarlo a spdif... y luego en tu amplificador un dac.
o, pon unos operacionales para adecuar la entrada puesto que la salida de audio de las t.sonido no es muy alta. O cambia los operacionales de la tarjeta por unos mas potentes. Yo te recomendaria alguno de la serie de los burr-brown opa4341/2/4


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 2, 2009)

no recuerdo lo que dije pero no puede varias de lo que digo ahora, sostengo que por mas que sea alterna no es que no importa en que polaridad se conecte los parlates pues eso define a que lado golpea el cono y por ende cambia el sonido. Punto final, eso no puedes discutir y caso cerrado. 

Lo siento si me exprese de manera que eri a alguien pero eso lo tengo muy claro porque me explico un entendido con ejemplos reales, osea montando un parlante, y lei en algun lugar en este foro que alguien recomendo que no tiene importancia como se conecte porque era alterna y suena igual.

Ahora lo que no es es cierto, no se de electronica poreso pregunto cosas tan censillas.

Me recomiendas armar unos amplificador desde cero? osea hacer una placa con um monton de resistencias, condensadores, transistore y no se que mas?. La verdad es que no se como ni porque funcionan los transistores, nadie nunca pudo hacerme entender y por mas que lei algunos libros de electronica no logro captar.

Pero si es cierto que tienen mejor sonido pues podria probarlo, tienes los pcb del amplificador mono? cuanta potencia entregan? amplifican solo el positivo o tb el negativo?


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 2, 2009)

pani_alex dijo:
			
		

> no recuerdo lo que dije pero no puede varias de lo que digo ahora, sostengo que por mas que sea alterna no es que no importa en que polaridad se conecte los parlates pues eso define a que lado golpea el cono y por ende cambia el sonido. Punto final, eso no puedes discutir y caso cerrado.
> 
> Lo siento si me exprese de manera que eri a alguien pero eso lo tengo muy claro porque me explico un entendido con ejemplos reales, osea montando un parlante, y lei en algun lugar en este foro que alguien recomendo que no tiene importancia como se conecte porque era alterna y suena igual.
> 
> ...



a ver... nadia ha podido decirte que da igual conectar un altavoz indistintamente, y si lo ha hecho, no se por que le has hecho caso...
Construir un amplificador no es dificil, es mas... es muy facil. Lo mas engorroso es la fuente de alimentacion, q es cara y voluminosa, pero fuente necesitas igual para un amplificador a base de transistores o a base de integrados...
Y la otra dificultad es hacer la placa, que tambien vas a tener que hacerla igual si usas integrados. Y soldar es una tonteria.
Y por si no lo sabias, los integrados son con transistores, pero dentro... La diferencia es que los transistores que utilices como unos irf son mucho mejores q los q puedas encontrar en el integrado.
Y en cuanto al sonido por supuesto que suenan mejor, pero no pidas milagros... si no tienes buenos altavoces te va a sonar muy parecido. Lo de amplificar positivo o negativo... ¿que dices? cuando se amplifica se amplifica todo... si hablas de los polos de un altavoz, la amplificación va por el "positivo", pero es que no se puede amplificar por el "negativo"... el "negativo" es tierra! Si no lo tienes claro deberias mirar como circula la corriente... algun manual de electronica basica...
y amplificador... hay los que quieras y mas, solo busca y lo encontraras... hayen pablin, en sound westhost, en pcp... de 50/100/200/500w... como quieras


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 2, 2009)

con negavo me refiero a que esta amplificado los dos lados como los que estan en puente y no como los que solo un lado pasa por el amplificador.

ah no ni ai, yo quiero algo chiquito nomas, con 5w me basta por ahora, si es para la compu nomas y tiene que ser 12v, despues puede que arme otro para el dvd con un poco mas de potencia.

En ese caso creo que sigo con el 7377, alguien tiene el pcb para 4 parlantes? ya busque por inter y no encuentro.


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 2, 2009)

pani_alex dijo:
			
		

> con negavo me refiero a que esta amplificado los dos lados como los que estan en puente y no como los que solo un lado pasa por el amplificador.


em... eso creo  que no existe... 
lo que habras visto en bridge son dos ampis normales que permiten unir se por las masas y asi quedarte con dos... pero cuando haces eso, CAMBIAS la disposicion de algunas pistas y funciona de otra manera, y el amplificador tiene que soportar esa configuraacion... si lo pruebas "al pelo" con cualquier amplificador puede pasar cualquier cosa...

y, repito, que la corriente va en un sentido... si pones un transistor antes de una bombilla, el transistor te amplificara lo que llegue a la bombilla, pero si lo pones despues... ¿con que fin? ¿para amplificar a tierra? otra cosa son los interruptores, que cortan el circuito esten donde esten, pero tu no dices eso...


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 3, 2009)

aber si dejamos claro, puente es esto





y a eso me refiero con amplificar positivo y negativo.
Cuendo digo amplificar solo positivo es esto





por cierto nadie respondio el post #18


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 3, 2009)

pani_alex dijo:
			
		

> aber si dejamos claro, puente es esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a ver... me estas hablando de un integrado, no de la amplificación en si. El integrado puede funcionar como le de la gana; puede tirar cohetes si esta programado para ello.
Si piensas utilizar el integrado que enseñas usalo y ya esta, pero no pretendas usarlo de formas alternativas; usalo como te diga en el datasheet y ya.
Por lo tanto reitero todas mis afirmaciones habiendo aclarado esto, que yo te digo para hacerte un amplificador (como se hacen los amplificador, con componentes). Con integrados tu no te construyes un amplificador, el amplificador ya esta hecho. Lo unico que tienes que hacer es ponerle los componentes que por espacio, economia o lo que sea, no han metido dentro.


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 4, 2009)

alguien me puede decir si existen amplificador de 16 ohm de poca potencias (maximo 15w) alimentados por 12v, ya que estamos entrando en dejar el integrado y hacer "el amplificador" quiero ver si esto esta dentro de mis posibilidades. 

Es que un amigo me dijo que tenia en su auto unos de 16 ohm y tenian un sonido increible. Claro que para lo que yo tengo en mente tendria que ser amplificador, woofer, satelite, bajos, medios, agudos de 16 ohm, existe todo esto?


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 4, 2009)

eso de "amplificador de 16 ohmios" es un poco... inexistente. 16 ohmios es la resistencia, y los amplificador no tienen resistencia. Otra cosa es que al amplificador no le puedes meter cualquier cosa, entonces tienes que ajustar la señal de entrada para que sea de unos 1,3v y 10kohm (esto varia... pero vamos, que un par de ohmios ni de coña). Y puedes ajustarla con operacionales si fuera necesario.
Y otra cosa, es la resistencia de los altavoces. Un amplificador esta preparado para mover determinados altavoces, aunque por lo general no son muy esquisitos y funcionan bien con cualquier cosa, pero seguramente no controlara el movimiento de la membrana de igual forma. Cuanta mas resistencia mas potente hace falta que sea el amplificador, es decir, por ejemplo un amplificador revox que tengo, me da 170w@8ohm y mas de 200@4.
Lo de que suene mejor un altavoz por ser a 16 ohm es mentira, todo depende del altavoz, del amplificador, de la sensibilidad... de todo.
A parte de que unos altavoces de 16 ohmios  los veo innecesarios a no ser que sean movidos por valvulas, o sean de plasma, o de electroiman o alguna cosa extraña  que necesite tal resistencia.
Y el altavoz lleva un filtro que se ocupa de igualar las resistencias de los altavoces...
nose, deberias contrastar las opiniones de tus amigos antes de tomarlas como tuyas. Por que me digan que con altavoces de oro se escucha mejor no me lo voy a creer, y si los escucho y se escucha bien, probablemente sea por el altavoz y su conjunto y no por el oro...


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 4, 2009)

tengamos en cuenta que esa "resistencia"es una bobina movil que se le aplica corriente asi que es impedancia e inductancia de la misma ...no esta bien dicho que un parlante posee una resistencia de 16ohm un parlante, es una impedancia.


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 4, 2009)

ok, para entender un poco mas, si dices que no hace falta parlante de 16 ohm porque un woofer si es de 16 ohm (para que no me critiquen aclaro ya que esto que digo ahora es lo que me comentaron, y quisiera se ahorren las palabras en bajarme la caña y bayan a lo del amplificador y explicaciones y aclaraciones).

bien, tu dices que no existe un amplificador de 16 ohm pero para hacer un amplificador de 16 ohm hay que modificarlo. Bueno me pregunto porque se empeñan en buscarle la buelta si podriamos hacerlo mas sencillo, yo que no se tanto y uso los terminos que se pero usteden supongo que interpretan que cuando yo digo que saber si existe un amplificador de 16 ohm es evidentete que quiero saber de un amplificador que trabaje en 16 ohm, o no?

una cosa que me enseño una ves un tecnico electronico es que cuando mayor impedancia tiene un parlante mas fidelidad y esto es que suena mejor pero hay un limite, por ej un buen aricular tiene 32 ohm lo cual es imposible de alcamsar en un parlante (aunque ya vi en parlantes de tv viejos con bastente omniaje) pero parlantes con mucha potencia no se puede.

45 ohm, 63 ohm, 63 ohm, 45 ohm, 12 ohm

para ver de dejar mas claro, cual es la diferencia entre un parlante de 2 ohm y uno de 8 ohm o de 63 ohm? por que hay parlante de distinto omniaje?


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 4, 2009)

hay parlante de distintas impedancias tanto como hay talles de camisas....(no se si en la misma escala)jeje...por que hay circuitos que responden mejor a ciertas caracteristicas del mismo. en este caso la impedancia. hay amplificador  que para obtener el mejor rendiimento y calidad del circuito utilizan parlantes de mayor o menor impedancia.-

Ejemplo: SEGUN el circuito podemos tener un amplificador de 100w a 4ohm.... respondiendo asi a 100w@4ohm a 1khz con el total de 1% de thd..
-podemos poner un parlante de 8ohm ... asi obteniendo 50w@8ohm a 1khz. con el total de 0.5% de thd...
-como podes poner un parlante de 2ohm.. asi obteniendo 150w@2ohm a 1khz.con el total de 2% de thd...

NOTA:los ejemplos son totalmente ficticios y no sirven para tomar como referencia.. ya que no todos los circuitos responden igual a ciertas condiciones electricas.eso quiere desir que lo que les dije es para que lo entiendan..

otra cosa... muchas veses hay amplificador para X impedancia y no es posible bajar la impedancia ya que dañaria el mismo... y cuando  tenemos un amplificador para X impedancia y subimos la impedancia bajara la potencia del mismo... y talvez no bajar la distorcion producida. quiere desir que talvez tengan un tda2002 y quieran hacer hi-fi.. y le ponngan un parlante de 100ohm....va a seguir siendo basura en materia hi-fi . y de menos potencia que la que podria entregar... 

otra cosa... los parlantes de mucha impedancia no se usan en materia profesional y de alta potencia por que para obtener una impedancia alta se utiliza alambre muy fino en los bobinados de los mismos.. y si se utilizara el mismo alambre nesesitarian bobinas con cantidad desorbitantes de bueltas. lo que no es muy apropiado. no da el caso explicar por que.. 


un saludAZO


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 4, 2009)

no he dicho que no existan amplificador que muevan 7kohmios, he dicho que me parece poco productivo y un poco raro a no ser casos de altavoces especiales.
Cuanta mas resistencia no es mejor, eso depende. 
Y los altavoces esos de 60ohm y demas que has puesto... no me transmiten mucha confianza. En vez de enseñarme los diferentes altavoces existentes por el mundo podrias enseñarme unos buenos altavoces de 60ohm, si los encuentras.
Las resistencias no son generan un ruido lineal y por lo tanto es "ruido", añadir resistencia a un altavoz no es sino contradecir la calidad del amplificador. Entre 2ohmios/4/8 no hay demasiada variacion y si se puede conseguir una mejor respuesta, pero entre 8 y 100 si hay diferencia. He escuchado musica con un motor de corriente continua, y con una barra de hierro dulce, pero eso no significa nada.


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 4, 2009)

por cierto, tu ejemplo de superaltavoces son de 2" un cuarto. casi rivalizan con los de mi mobil... Enseñame un woofer de 15"@100ohm


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 5, 2009)

bueno esos de 60 ohm ya son un caso super extremo, solo los puse porque existen pero si hay un woofer de 12ohm, pero no responden, danirebollo tu dices que no hay demaciada diferencia pero cual es el mejor, el conocimiento bulgar de la gente dice que los de 8 ohm son mejores, eso lo dice la gente en internet y al que le preguntes en la calle, es eso cierto?

bueno la verdad que nos desviamos del objetivo, mi principal objetivo era reciclar todos esos parlantes que tengo y por lo tanto me voy por el 7377, lo que estaria necesitando es el pcb y una de las preguntas pricipales era si me va a funcionar bien con los componentes que muestra el grafico de abajo o va tener ruido? si va funcinar bien pues entonces lo armo asi mismo




me decido por este porque desde este mes empieso a comprar mi casa propia, salio asi derrepente una oportunidad...

tambien vi en una pag los crossover, yo querria uno 3way, pero vi un 4way, que hace este?


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 5, 2009)

la gente generalmente dise que los de 8 ohm son mejores... por que generalmente los amplificador transistorizados,algunos integrados responen mejor a 8 ohm teneniendo mayoe estabilidad termica y a veses menor distorcion final. (dependiendo del circuito). 

por eso les dije que todo depende del diseño del circuito ... hay equipos que pueden trabajar perfectamente a 2ohm .. como tambien los hay de los que no se les puede bajar de 8 ohm ... por ejemplo en una configuracion puente de 4 amplificador de 4ohm convensionales. hay que tener en cuenta que los amplificador dependen mucho de la disipacion que tengan las etapas de salida. 

por eso no se puede desir que un parlante de 8ohm es mejor que uno de 4ohm.. ni viseversa.. simplemente estan hechos para ser utilizados con un amplificador acorde que se acomode a las capacidades fisicas y electricas del transductor.

espero haiga sido de ayuda para que despejes tus dudas.!saludos


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 5, 2009)

pani_alex dijo:
			
		

> bueno esos de 60 ohm ya son un caso super extremo, solo los puse porque existen pero si hay un woofer de 12ohm, pero no responden, danirebollo tu dices que no hay demaciada diferencia pero cual es el mejor, el conocimiento bulgar de la gente dice que los de 8 ohm son mejores, eso lo dice la gente en internet y al que le preguntes en la calle, es eso cierto?
> 
> bueno la verdad que nos desviamos del objetivo, mi principal objetivo era reciclar todos esos parlantes que tengo y por lo tanto me voy por el 7377, lo que estaria necesitando es el pcb y una de las preguntas pricipales era si me va a funcionar bien con los componentes que muestra el grafico de abajo o va tener ruido? si va funcinar bien pues entonces lo armo asi mismo
> 
> ...


a ver... no "me  lances dardos" y cambies de tema. Yo te razono las cosas, no te estoy diciendo "esto funciona mejor oo siiii" como dices que te dice tu amigo. Asi que si me replicas, hazlo, y te respondo, pero no me digas que la gente que dice que 8 ohmios son mejores dependen de un conocimiento vulgar. yo no construyo altavoces, los recono, los arreglo, los restauro, pero no los hago yo. asi que no pretendas que te haga un estudio de que es mejor. Te he dado razones, como que con excesiva resistencia aumenta el consumo, pero que con poca es mas inestable... pero me remito a los hechos, los altavoces high-end son de 8ohm en su mayoria, y otros de 4.
Y un altavoz de 60 ohmios no es un caso superextremo, es otra cosa. Te repito que NO hay altavoces de tal ohmiaje para este uso.

Si pretendes saber si unos componentes van a funcionar bien quizas deberias decir cuales son... Que fuente tienes, que potencia da, que condensadores vas a comprar... que resistencias... 
enseñas solo un esquema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2009)

pani_alex dijo:
			
		

> ... lo que estaria necesitando es el pcb y una de las preguntas pricipales era si me va a funcionar bien con los componentes que muestra el grafico de abajo o va tener ruido? si va funcinar bien pues entonces lo armo asi mismo



El "ruido" en un amplificador no es algo inherente al diseño del mismo (dentro de limites normales), sino a la forma de construirlo y montarlo. Por eso, la respuesta a tu pregunta es: NADIE EN EL PLANETA LO SABE, pero a juzgar por el tipo de preguntas que haces, me animaría a decirte que si no tienes experiencia en electrónica, mejor compra un equipo comercial y quitate los problemas de encima.

Saludos!


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 5, 2009)

jajaja, sueldo algunas cositas, tambienuna ves trate de armar un amplificador pero no preste mucha atensión e hice de alreves el pcb, por ende puse mal el integrodo y probablemente se quemo, luego me frustre y deje el proyecto, ahora quiero intentarlo otra ves.

-hago debuelta el pedido, alguien tiene el pcb para el modelo que quiero hacer, sino alguien podria hacerlo por mi, la experiencia es lo que cuenta y poreso no quiero hacerlo. 
y repito la pregunta, necesito solo los materiales que muestran alli o alguna otra cosa.

-Como ya mencione al principio la fuente que pienso usar es la de una pc, una de esas fuentes que ya no prende una pc pero funciona el 12v.
-Los componentes pues seran todos nuevos a no ser que se puedan reciclar de fuentes viejas y vaya que tengo de esas, como 3 cajas de gavinetes llenas.
-Y porque hay crossover 4way, lo que yo conocia es bajos, medios y tweeter, acaso tiene woofer tambien?


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 9, 2009)

bueno ya que nadie tiene el pcb voy a intentar hacer uno, pero tengo una duda, como se la distancia de los pines en pcbwizard? si coloco dos puntos arriba y dos puntos al costado esta bien? van a calzar todos los pines o voy a tener que doblar un poco para que entren?
algo asi:





aver si capte bien el pdf




los de salida pienso ensancharlos, aun no se como pero pienso ensancharlos, el de la entrada del positivo y negativo tambien, poreso tiene dos vias.
Para los condensadores de la entrada de corriente y la salida de audio use los ejeplos de condensadores de 10.2mm, el chico de 5.1mm, los otros condensadore que creo que son ceramicos de 5.1mm. En el contro donde estan todas las conexiones (esos puntitos con agujeros, no se como se llama) van la entrada del negativo, todas las entradas y salidas de audio (que segun tengo entendio son comun con la de corriente), la entrada del positovo que quedo debajo del condensador cambienlan al otro lado 

editado:
casi me olvidaba, con respecto al zumbido que produce el fan, segun mi conocimiento, estos 




que parecen toroidales (en las placas madres de las pcs) son los filtros de ruidos, puedo usar estos de placas quemadas para mi amplificador?


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 11, 2009)

hubo algun incidente nuclear y no me entere? hay alguien vivo?


----------



## pani_alex (Jun 26, 2010)

por fin encontre un filtro activo de 12v, o por lo menos creo q*UE* es
http://www.electronica2000.net/curso_elec/leccion65.htm
ese integrado dice q*UE* es un filtro activo, se puede usar para hacer un filtro 3way? y para woofer?


----------

